# Evolve "Open" Alpha auf Steam gestartet



## Ob4ru|3r (1. November 2014)

*Evolve "Open" Alpha auf Steam gestartet*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Evolve, der wohl vielversprechendste asymetrische Koop/Multiplayer-Titel nächstes Jahr, hat heute überraschend eine Open Alpha spendiert bekommen. Wer den Titel XCom: Enemy Unknown in seiner Steam-Sammlung vorzuweisen hat, der findet ab sofort in seiner Bibliothek den Evolve Alpha-Client. Einfach laden und los geht's, waidmannsheil! <3
Quelle: Steam Community :: Group Announcements :: Evolve


----------



## RavionHD (1. November 2014)

Habe schon gestern 2 Spiele gespielt, ist ganz nett, in den 2 Matches waren die Monster aber bisher ziemlich überlegen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (1. November 2014)

Das Jäger Team muss sich halt genau abstimmen sonst ist das Monster spätestens ab Tier 2 ebenbürtig bis überlegen, ist halt ein Koop Spiel. Hab's auf der GamesCom schon mit Kollegen gespielt, und es macht halbwegs koordiniert einen Heidenspaß!


----------



## Scherzkeks1911 (1. November 2014)

Moin Leute, ich habe eine Tonne an Alpha keys über (Habe mich sehr oft beworben um garantiert mit dabei zu sein) und will sie mit euch teilen. Key einfach bei Steam einlösen.
Habt Spaß  (die keys sind im xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxxx Format, der nachfolgende key ist durch ein Leerzeichen getrennt)
Keys: WIH0L-KK640-F6EXI WIHMH-HRL4I-VW8QM WIHVY-DJ8YK-CHHQV WIIM2-V2XZK-G0IMW TYPY3-6AMDN-GJC77 TYPYG-RIWTN-5900T TYPYW-TDJ0T-7FRBD TYQ30-EB6GN-D8EAY MV0WQ-A95IZ-ZB3WP MV29X-E89L3-9T3X3 MV2GB-L4W50-X0TDC MV2GH-L6NGT-ZG05D LL5DP-FGVG8-70V5Y LL5H5-A0CKX-3AAZL LL5KF-IXNAV-NGRRQ LL60L-JLIM0-H9EDE


----------



## Noxxphox (1. November 2014)

also ichw eis nicht, mich hat das spiel bisher noch nicht bezeugt... aber ev verändern sich ja noch einiges mit patches später


----------



## pcfreak12 (1. November 2014)

Ich hätte auch noch 3 Keys zu vergeben.

MfG


----------



## Ion (1. November 2014)

Wo habt ihr eigentlich alle so viele Keys her? 
Bekommt ihr die per Mail zu tausenden oder was


----------



## SpeCnaZ (1. November 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> ...



Hör auf mit dem Spam 

Ich hab leider keins bekommen, viell. spendet mir einer einen.

Das Spiel find ich vorallem wegen den Coop sehr cool, man muss wirklich in Team spielen sonst ist man tot.


----------



## Robonator (1. November 2014)

Besitzer von Xcom haben das Spiel übrigens schon in ihrer Bibliothek.


----------



## Kinguin (1. November 2014)

Habs jetzt auch mit paar Kumpels gespielt ^^
Macht schon Bock so,auch die Balance scheint zu stimmen ,fand weder die Monster noch die 4 Klassen wirklich overpowert,aber wir haben uns auch je nach Posi blöd angestellt manchmal
Ab der 2.Stufe des Monsters wirds aber wirklich sau hart gegen das Vieh


----------



## Revenger (1. November 2014)

Habe auch noch Keys. Wollte nur einen haben, bekam aber ganze 6  4 stehen noch frei zur Verfügung. Bei Interesse PN


----------



## Flame-Brot (1. November 2014)

Hey,wollte mal nach nem Key für Evolve fragen. Hast du noch einen?
Gruß, Chris


----------



## Nazzy (1. November 2014)

Auch hier nochmal....

Habe noch 4 Keys übrig , PM

Edit : Alle weg


----------



## Cheimo (1. November 2014)

Hey Leute!  Hat noch einen nen Evolve key für mich?


----------



## Stox (1. November 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Besitzer von Xcom haben das Spiel übrigens schon in ihrer Bibliothek.


 
Danke für die Info. Muss ich doch nachher mal nachschauen ^^

Tatsächlich


----------



## kaisims (1. November 2014)

Wer noch ein paar Keys braucht, einfach eine PN schicken, habe noch ein paar.


----------



## Legacyy (1. November 2014)

*9Y389-KLNMV-4D2M5
*Wer will?* 
*


----------



## WuBomber411 (1. November 2014)

Legacyy schrieb:


> *9Y389-KLNMV-4D2M5
> *Wer will?*
> *


 
Ich, Danke!


----------



## JonnyJonson (1. November 2014)

Hi,

hat noch jemand nen Key über? Würds mal gern antesten bevor ich es Kauf. :>


----------



## IRNV (1. November 2014)

dann Pm ich mal los >,<


----------



## dan954 (2. November 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Habe schon gestern 2 Spiele gespielt, ist ganz nett, in den 2 Matches waren die Monster aber bisher ziemlich überlegen.


Ich habe jetzt auch paar Runden gespielt und bei mir wars eigentlich in jedem Match genau andersrum die Monster waren eigentlich immer ziemlich unterlegen, teilweise war die Runde schon nach 5 min vorbei


----------



## Wookman (2. November 2014)

Kann auch noch drei Stück raushauen. 
Wer will bedient sich einfach:  

6FQZ2-GTDAJ-MTIMJ
6FQCV-T4LX3-HAP43
6FPPV-X0CET-RJ3YG

Das Spiel wird für zwischendurch bestimmt viel Spass machen.Bin mal auf das fertige Produkt gespannt
Viel Spass dann noch


----------



## NicoGermanman (2. November 2014)

Wookman schrieb:


> Kann auch noch drei Stück raushauen.
> Wer will bedient sich einfach:
> 
> 6FQZ2-GTDAJ-MTIMJ
> ...


 
Danke hab den ersten. 
Der zweite ist schon Benutzt, aber natürlich meldet sich wieder keiner, oder ein Gast hat ihn sich geschnappt, ob der dritte key geht weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (2. November 2014)

Man bekam gleich 4 Keys pro Registrierung gesendet.  Cool


----------



## xHaru (2. November 2014)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Das Jäger Team muss sich halt genau abstimmen sonst ist das Monster spätestens ab Tier 2 ebenbürtig bis überlegen, ist halt ein Koop Spiel. Hab's auf der GamesCom schon mit Kollegen gespielt, und es macht halbwegs koordiniert einen Heidenspaß!


 
Hatte mit Randomteams null Koordination und das Monster war immer weit unterlegen.. Kann das also nicht bestätigen..


----------



## Nazzy (2. November 2014)

yap,kommt auf das Team an. Ist klar, dass man mit 4 leuten im TS deutlich höhere Chancen hat


----------



## iKimi22 (2. November 2014)

Erster Tag: Matchmaking Probleme - sehr schade.
Zweiter Tag: Performance wurde schlechter ?
Konnte den ersten tag noch mit 30 fps spielen, ab jetzt nur 25 fps... schade aber ich lieg mit der 5750 unter dem Minimum 

Spiel macht wirklich Spass, ich finds erfrischend, Balancing passt so weit. Ich kaufs mir später wenn ein neuer PC vorhanden ist.


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (2. November 2014)

Sollte noch jemand einen Key übrig haben würde ich mich über eine Private Nachricht damit sehr freuen .


----------



## IRNV (2. November 2014)

hatte leider auch noch kein Glück mit den Keys 8(
Warte ich halt auf die Open Beta

€: Key erhalten


----------



## joel3214 (2. November 2014)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] CODE for PC: 
3WVFM-DL4BC-CI38G 
3WVGN-VT4JI-JMZIA 
3WVR2-XHEWI-76QCZ 3WW9Q-9DWIN-HW6YJ [/FONT]


----------



## -Chefkoch- (2. November 2014)

joel3214 schrieb:


> 3WW9Q-9DWIN-HW6YJ


 
Den hab ich mir genommen. Vielen Dank


----------



## Wookman (2. November 2014)

Ich kann nochmal 6 Leute befeuern.Clankollege hat mir seine 6 Codes gespendet.Danke Bro

7945K-6TJJ2-YP4YJ 
DCBQN-DH3RQ-765L3 
0W2P0-HNZFV-Q6Q3G
0W2VD-TFN20-WIG8T
0W2VM-9QGT6-7X7DG
0W2YA-R7KJD-929XH

Bitte den benutzten Code hier aufführen.Das macht es den anderen die auch einen haben wollen leichter.Danke


----------



## exowar (2. November 2014)

ich hoffe mal die ändern das match making system noch 
jedesmal 6min zu warten bis auch der letzte das game geladen hat dauert mir zu lang.
besonders wenn man am ende als Monster nur 7min fressen brauch um nach 8min als sieger erneut den ladebildschirm zu geniessen


----------



## Gimmick (2. November 2014)

Wookman schrieb:


> Ich kann nochmal 6 Leute befeuern.Clankollege hat mir seine 6 Codes gespendet.Danke Bro
> 
> 7945K-6TJJ2-YP4YJ
> DCBQN-DH3RQ-765L3
> ...



0W2YA-R7KJD-929XH  <- benutzt


----------



## Mystik (2. November 2014)

Wookman schrieb:


> Ich kann nochmal 6 Leute befeuern.Clankollege hat mir seine 6 Codes gespendet.Danke Bro
> 
> 7945K-6TJJ2-YP4YJ
> DCBQN-DH3RQ-765L3
> ...


 
0W2VD-TFN20-WIG8T  <- auch weg  danke!


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (2. November 2014)

0W2P0-HNZFV-Q6Q3G <--- Thx für den Code  hast was gut


----------



## GoldenMic (2. November 2014)

Hat denn noch jemand einen Key für mich? 

Edit:
7945K-6TJJ2-YP4YJ 

Ist jetzt auch weg,.
Danke!


----------



## Scorpio78 (2. November 2014)

Nabend,

hat wer zufällig noch nen Key über? Alle geposteten sind vergeben und momentan muss ich was warten da ich zu viele Aktivierungsversuchte hatte...


----------



## RavionHD (2. November 2014)

Die Alpha endet doch heute Abend, oder?
Hat also keinen Sinn mehr zu laden, bis die knapp 14GB geladen sind kann man im Besten Fall bei einer schnellen Leitung noch 1-2 Matches spielen.


----------



## Scorpio78 (2. November 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Die Alpha endet doch heute Abend, oder?
> Hat also keinen Sinn mehr zu laden, bis die knapp 14GB geladen sind kann man im Besten Fall bei einer schnellen Leitung noch 1-2 Matches spielen.


 
Mit 50mbit oder mehr geht da noch was


----------



## bootzeit (2. November 2014)

Hat jemand einen Alpha Key für mich bitte  ?? (per PN pls)


----------



## sh4sta (2. November 2014)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*ZV8BE-JA2DH-TPCHI 
ZV8DE-X0YMG-83RCN 
ZV8EQ-QEI93-M0QFW 
ZV8HE-CP20B-T4Y55


*Viel Spaß, Wer zuerst kommt^^
[/FONT]


----------



## Addi (2. November 2014)

sh4sta schrieb:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*ZV8BE-JA2DH-TPCHI
> ZV8DE-X0YMG-83RCN
> ZV8EQ-QEI93-M0QFW
> ZV8HE-CP20B-T4Y55
> ...


 
Daaanke


----------



## oldsql.Triso (3. November 2014)

Ich muss sagen, dass das nicht so ausgeklügelt war wie ich dachte. Die Steuerung des Monsters ist doch arg behäbig. Und sind dir die 4 erstmal auf Level 1 auf die schliche gekommen, gab es fast kein zurück mehr. Ich zweifel gerade an der Dauermotivation des Spiels. Habe aber ausschließlich das Monster gespielt, von daher vllt. auch etwas einseitig.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (3. November 2014)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, dass das nicht so ausgeklügelt war wie ich dachte. Die Steuerung des Monsters ist doch arg behäbig. Und sind dir die 4 erstmal auf Level 1 auf die schliche gekommen, gab es fast kein zurück mehr. Ich zweifel gerade an der Dauermotivation des Spiels. Habe aber ausschließlich das Monster gespielt, von daher vllt. auch etwas einseitig.


Gerade das find ich so interessant an dem Spiel. Wie sich die Rollen der Spiele mit der Zeit vertauschen und das gejagte Monster zum Jäger wird 

Ich hatte bisher auch keine Probleme mit dem MM, hab eig immer sofort ein Spiel gefunden.

Die alpha wird übrigens bis morgen, 12pm PT verlängert! Lohnt sich also dennoch.


----------



## marvinj (3. November 2014)

Moin, ist noch ein Key frei?
Wenn ja, würde ich mich sehr freuen (PN pls^^)
Gruß
marvinj


----------



## bootzeit (3. November 2014)

Bitte ein Key, Lemmy will´s probieren


----------



## Dr0etker (3. November 2014)

Habe gestern mal 4 Runden gezoggt. Naja, das ist alles noch nicht so prickelnd. Ich finde L4D2 einfach besser, mehr Coop, längere Spielzeit...

Typischer Ablauf einer Runde:

1) Man sitzt 2 Minuten in der Lobby.
2) Dann 2 Minuten Ladezeit für das Level.
3) Es folgen 2 Minuten hektischer Verfolgung des Monsters, dabei werden kleine Monster ignoriert...
4) Nun 3 Minuten lang Dauerfeuer auf das große Monster...
5) Monster tot oder Jäger tot durch Rainer Zufall...
6) Wiederhole Punkt 1 alle 5-6 Minuten

Mehr als 10 Minuten wird eine Runde wohl nie dauern, im Vergleich zu L4D2 ist das lächerlich wenig.

Wer einen Key braucht, 2€: XCOM Enemy Unknown Steam Key - XCOM Günstiger geht's nicht.


----------



## al3xst (3. November 2014)

Hier noch n paar Keys falls wer noch paar braucht:

TPV5H-IF39L-HA9MF
TPV5Z-K6NMF-WN6CH
TPV8B-3YZDX-0LW8B
TPV8P-YLPQ3-CHM5R

Mein bisheriger Eindruck:
Hat was, jedoch frag ich mich ob ich nach einer Woche noch Spass dran haben werde.
Vor allem mit paar Freunden zusammen macht es richtig Spass und natuerlich wenn ein erfahrener Mosnsterspieler dabei ist. Sonst ist die Runde nach spaetestens 3 Minuten vorbei 
Die Freischaltbaren Klassen sind interessant und motivieren ein bisschen laenger eine Klasse weiterzuspielen.
Man merkt leider nicht sonderlich gut, dass es 3 verschiedene Maps sind, sehen alle recht aehnlich aus: Jungle und dann paar Infrastrukturen :/

Laengste Runde hat bei uns 17 Minuten gedauert, da haben wir zum ersten Mal gegen den Kraken gekaempft und nach der Runde brauchten wir alle erstmal ne Verschnaufpause, weil wir durchgehend konzentriert gespielt haben: Wo ist das Monster? Weg abschneiden. Zurueck ziehen weil das Monster zu stark ist. Neu gruppieren. Monster suchen. Teammates wiederbeleben bzw. als letzter Ueberlebender vorm Monster abhauen, damit die Kollegen bald wieder spawnen duerfen. Am Ende haben wir uns riesig gefreut, weil wir auch ordentlich Erfahrungspunkte bekommen haben.
7 Minuten Spielzeit im Schnitt find ich eig. ziemlich gut. Fuehlt sich lang genug an, da man immer auf der Suche nachm Monster ist, denn auf Stufe 3 wird es ziemlich kniffelig in der mobilen Arena. Haengt aber natuerlich auch vom Monsterspieler selbst ab.


Wenn die Entwickler sich nicht scheuen paar kreative Gametypes noch mit einzubauen und auch paar mehr Klassen einzubauen (sodass man schauen kann mit welcher Klassenkonstellation es noch besser klappt), dann sollte es mMn auch nicht an der Langzeitmotivation scheitern.


----------



## marvinj (3. November 2014)

al3xst schrieb:


> Hier noch n paar Keys falls wer noch paar braucht:
> 
> 
> TPV5Z-K6NMF-WN6CH


 
Danke 
Der ging an mich


----------



## Sneeedlewoods (3. November 2014)

Wenn jemand noch n key übrig hat und so lieb wäre


----------



## MezZo_Mix (3. November 2014)

Für mich auch bitte  wenn möglich


----------

